
Show HN: Machine-learning used to suggest extra destinations to fly - madidi707
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/questorganizer
======
madidi707
Hello Hacker News, My flight search engine is featured on Product Hunt today.
I'm gathering users feedback to know what to improve. Let me know what you
think about it?

